# Rhom variant discussion



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Jim, I went thru some old files, and got some more pictures as you requested. The first one clearly takes care of the eye color issue. The others I just thought that many would find interesting....

(Someone let me know if this is too many pictures for one thread. I resized them to make it load faster.)


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

George...those are some great pictures!!!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Wow those rhoms have a purple tint to them. Nice pics.

Are those dead p's Manny's, they are also nice


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

id give anything for one of those rhoms


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

that looks like a blue rhom sh*t

kant wait to get my chance to go 2 the dam amazons and fish me some p's ha


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

sweet man i love pics like this plz keep them coming


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nice photos George (as usual).


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Very nice photos









looks like you got a medly of piranha in that second pic :rasp:

Oburi


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Yes, those appear to be manuelli. Notice they were the first to go when the oxygen started to run out in that tub.

There are a few more pictures at the end of the old thread.

g


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

George you have any of those Peru fish photos we discussed awhile back that resembles S. altispinis? I think those would be nice for the members to see here.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Very nice pics George! Did any of them survive and how big were those rhoms?


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

damn thats a great looking rhom
the more pics the better


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Frank, I do not specifically remember our topic. Please refresh my memory.

g


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SharkAquarium Posted on Jan 26 2004, 02:25 PM
> Frank, I do not specifically remember our topic. Please refresh my memory.


Part of what we discussed has been covered in SPILO CF vs altispinis, sanchezi topic in P-SCI. Do you have a photo of the fish you held in your hand? Perhaps it was Josh (Serrasalmus) who showed me the photo. I SEE TOO MANY PHOTOS!!!!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I would take that purple one in a heart beat!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Great pics George!!!

Thanks for posting!

In which river are you in the third pic?

I made also a comparison pic of the first fish and the fish from the other thread.
(note that first fish pic is rotated orizontaly)

Jim


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

love the pics







thanks for sharing them


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

NIKE said:


> love the pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 awesome


----------

